# Trees in Tires !



## aokpops (Sep 1, 2013)

Getting really good growth
doing this . 









View attachment 312691


----------



## bert the turtle (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like a good way to get the soil warm earlier in the year. What is the plan for getting the tires off?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 5, 2013)

I was kinda wondering about the proper rotation pattern.
and how often? 

kidding aside, how does the root structure turn out from this
when it's time to cut the tires off?


----------



## aokpops (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know about the roots. Count the tires for the age . As for getting them off no problem going to just take one tire a year off so they don't sun burn . I did this the first year so I would not run over them with the snowmobile . A 5 foot white oak 4 years old not bad .


----------



## RVALUE (Sep 7, 2013)

I was going to do something similar, to raise the fruit trees above the flood plain. Then I thought about the advantage to hold the fruit from out of reach of the deer. But it seems it would have a lot of drawbacks, .... so as usual, Ideas without action equals nothing.


----------



## John Reist (Oct 11, 2014)

Could not see the attachment do you mound the earth up inside the tire? What about mosquito?


----------

